# amazon gps routing



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

i will have 4 deliverys on a street, why do they have you drive by 3 houses get to the 4th house and turn around and go back to the other 3 houses which you just passed.???


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Because the routing still sucks.


----------



## Jsl1996 (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm not sure about my theory but it seems like the route is set up to have you start at the farthest stop and work your way back towards the delivery station.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Always check the map on your itinerary for the cluster of dots and plan your route accordingly if you have to.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

Today I had a stop at the beginning of the route in a large apartment complex and then at the end of the route it took me right back there for another two stops, simply amazing.


----------



## bacchustod (Jan 24, 2017)

Jsl1996 said:


> I'm not sure about my theory but it seems like the route is set up to have you start at the farthest stop and work your way back towards the delivery station.


Totally the opposite here in Columbus. The delivery list always has the closest stop first and the furthest stop last. My last stop on my previous warehouse block would have had me almost 30 miles from the warehouse for a return trip. Luckily, you can change the order of the stops to do what you are suggesting.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Not only that. Lately in vegas they've been forgetting to put a delivery in one area in and then just throwing it at the end of the cycle, making you have to drive all the way back to the first area you were in. It happened to me 4 times last week.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

smallbrownghost said:


> Not only that. Lately in vegas they've been forgetting to put a delivery in one area in and then just throwing it at the end of the cycle, making you have to drive all the way back to the first area you were in. It happened to me 4 times last week.


Well you never HAVE to. Babysit the map. Though sometimes I wonder about what the guards in guarded gates things when drivers don't check and try to go through a second time...



Jsl1996 said:


> I'm not sure about my theory but it seems like the route is set up to have you start at the farthest stop and work your way back towards the delivery station.


For your WH, maybe. It's been mentioned here a few times, but here it's not like that at all. Most of the time it goes in ascending zone order, but sometimes the zones are in a different order because of a commercial stop.
Besides, routes are hardly that large where such a thing would matter.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

smallbrownghost said:


> Not only that. Lately in vegas they've been forgetting to put a delivery in one area in and then just throwing it at the end of the cycle, making you have to drive all the way back to the first area you were in. It happened to me 4 times last week.


Group your packages in order of neighborhoods. If the app misses one, you'll know before you leave.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

If the route is a van route that was given to Flex it routes furthest then back to warehouse. If it's a true Flex route it should pick the fastest way to complete. Of course it's nowhere near perfect and you should always check the map.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Bobbydan said:


> Today I had a stop at the beginning of the route in a large apartment complex and then at the end of the route it took me right back there for another two stops, simply amazing.


You should never follow Amazon's routing. As mentioned above, you could just select stops one after the other from the map view and navigate that way. But that's hugely frustrating because just as you touch an address dot on the map to start reading the addresses, the whole map zooms out super fast, you then can't see jack shit and you have to zoom in again. Repeat that 30 times and you'll feel like throwing the phone out the window and wishing Black Death plague on Jeff Bezos and his entire family.

I take a netbook with me and and copy each address from the address list in the Amazon app into Google Maps on the netbook. It's then simple to move each address up or down in the Gmaps list until the route is optimized. When done I send the itinerary to my phone and Gmaps on my phone then navigates me to each stop in sequence. It takes a few minutes to copy the addresses onto the computer and it's still a ball ache to have to search through the drop list in the Amazon app at every stop but it's much less frustrating than trying to use the Amazon app for routing & navigation.

What they need to do is contract out and pay for someone who knows to write routing algorithms to develop this part of their app for them. Pigs will fly before that happens, though. Next best thing would be for a long press on each dropoff dot on the map to shortcut directly to the dropoff screen for that stop. That would be easy for them to do.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

elelegido said:


> You should never follow Amazon's routing. As mentioned above, you could just select stops one after the other from the map view and navigate that way. But that's hugely frustrating because just as you touch an address dot on the map to start reading the addresses, the whole map zooms out super fast, you then can't see jack shit and you have to zoom in again. Repeat that 30 times and you'll feel like throwing the phone out the window and wishing Black Death plague on Jeff Bezos and his entire family.
> 
> I take a netbook with me and and copy each address from the address list in the Amazon app into Google Maps on the netbook. It's then simple to move each address up or down in the Gmaps list until the route is optimized. When done I send the itinerary to my phone and Gmaps on my phone then navigates me to each stop in sequence. It takes a few minutes to copy the addresses onto the computer and it's still a ball ache to have to search through the drop list in the Amazon app at every stop but it's much less frustrating than trying to use the Amazon app for routing & navigation.
> 
> What they need to do is contract out and pay for someone who knows to write routing algorithms to develop this part of their app for them. Pigs will fly before that happens, though. Next best thing would be for a long press on each dropoff dot on the map to shortcut directly to the dropoff screen for that stop. That would be easy for them to do.


I always use the app route and finish with time to spare.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> I always use the app route and finish with time to spare.


Me too most of the time. I occasionally get a route that send you back to same area two or three times but lately it's been working fine


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> I always use the app route and finish with time to spare.


I was close to 1/2 hour over yesterday doing deliveries for Mundelein Illinois DC. I am a noob.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cvflexer said:


> I always use the app route and finish with time to spare.


Yeah, you can usually still finish on time even when the app sends you round in circles. My post wasn't whether or not it's possible to finish on time; it's more about not driving round in circles.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

cvflexer said:


> I always use the app route and finish with time to spare.


All warehouses are not the same. Because each warehouse has a different staff some route better than others.

When You get a route of re attempts the routing is absolutely awful


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Because the routing still sucks.


Correction -- as of the new release, it's actually worse than ever. I sent in 8 map feedbacks yesterday due to just idiotic routing showing on the map -- like making a 3 mile loop around the perimeter of the subdivision rather than a quick u-turn and 1/2 block backtrack. Also, 3 or 4 instances (40-45 stop blocks x 2) of driving right past stop #23 (for example) to get to stop #21 and #22 a block away... and then looping back for no reason.

And these weren't slapped together go-back blocks, they were virgins -- nice cluster together all in the same end of the same surburb.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, you can usually still finish on time even when the app sends you round in circles. My post wasn't whether or not it's possible to finish on time; it's more about not driving round in circles.


Yeah. It's not an issue of time, bu optimzation. When you literally drive past two houses that then show up at the end of your route it's pretty dumb. Which is why, as I said, babysit the app. Look at it as you walk back to the car, etc. It might take an extra couple minutes TOTAL in the route, but it'll save you driving ten extra minutes.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> I was close to 1/2 hour over yesterday doing deliveries for Mundelein Illinois DC. I am a noob.


Dude, if you're really from Warrenville, what are you doing driving to Mundelein?!?! You know there's a warehouse in Lisle, right?

Anyhow, stick with it -- these far suburbs are still way better than city blocks with nothing but apartments and nowhere to park!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I only did one 3 hour block, but the routing was flawless.


----------



## Bobbydan (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Correction -- as of the new release, it's actually worse than ever. I sent in 8 map feedbacks yesterday due to just idiotic routing showing on the map -- like making a 3 mile loop around the perimeter of the subdivision rather than a quick u-turn and 1/2 block backtrack. Also, 3 or 4 instances (40-45 stop blocks x 2) of driving right past stop #23 (for example) to get to stop #21 and #22 a block away... and then looping back for no reason.
> 
> And these weren't slapped together go-back blocks, they were virgins -- nice cluster together all in the same end of the same surburb.


Ya I've been going around in circles the past couple of days, today it had me finish the route at a house I drove right by on the way to the route.


----------



## DriveUberTampaBay (Jun 29, 2017)

Did my first FLEX trip yesterday and experienced the worst routing. What could have been done in 90 minutes took the whole 3 hours. Can someone please enlighten me how to check the route and make adjustments before the trip? I am using an Android phone if that makes a difference
Thanks


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Dude, if you're really from Warrenville, what are you doing driving to Mundelein?!?! You know there's a warehouse in Lisle, right?
> 
> Anyhow, stick with it -- these far suburbs are still way better than city blocks with nothing but apartments and nowhere to park!


I keep getting McKinley reserved blocks.. Ummmm.. No.



DriveUberTampaBay said:


> Did my first FLEX trip yesterday and experienced the worst routing. What could have been done in 90 minutes took the whole 3 hours. Can someone please enlighten me how to check the route and make adjustments before the trip? I am using an Android phone if that makes a difference
> Thanks


There is an answer here on the post.. Check the map on itinerary menu, zoom in on address, and manually devise an order on the map. Pain in the rear but that's the best way to do it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DriveUberTampaBay said:


> Did my first FLEX trip yesterday and experienced the worst routing. What could have been done in 90 minutes took the whole 3 hours. Can someone please enlighten me how to check the route and make adjustments before the trip? I am using an Android phone if that makes a difference
> Thanks


You can't change the order given by Amazon but you can choose which delivery you want to do next by going to the itinerary and choosing your next delivery.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

For both of my blocks today the routing was worse than ever -- sequence within subdivisions was all jacked up, and it had me driving past the same houses 3 times. I'd give my left nut to just be able to drag a stop farther down on the list, so I don't have to keep going into Itinerary after every single stop to skip over the one that Amazon things should be next. Stupid app.

I did get far more off-roading than I've ever done for flex, that was kind of fun. 20 miles from Chicago and there's people living 3/4 of a mile down a dirt road in the middle of the woods. No banjo music, fortunately.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

yea the app can suck thats why i always check the map option before leaving apt or subdivision.. ive had the app take me back to the same apartments. :l 

2 days ago it took me to a gated community i delivery one package then it had me leave to next location on the other side of highway.. when i looked at the map i still had 4 other deliveries in the same community. so i just delivered those and went on my way


also watch out for the mapping/direction.. the app will have you drive the longest way around in a big ass circle to delivery a package across the street from your original location.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I got to play with the new app update today, 3.0.7173.0 and I have to say the new itinerary map changes are very nice.... the green dots are now numbered pins in stop order. clicking on a pin will bring up a 'preview route' button which basically switches to that stop when you click it. If you do run a stop out of order through the map it then continues on from that stop skipping everything before it until you manually go back


----------



## DirkDeadeye (Jul 28, 2017)

Could be set up based on traffic patterns. Good logistics mean fast door times, not making excessive or many left/uturns. If it's set up right, you could be driving more, but running into less resistance along the way, versus trying to do everything geographically. I haven't tried this service, so I don't know, just my experience in delivering retail goods to stores.

I used to use this website in my previous companies dark ages, when we didn't have logistical routing. http://www.drivingrouteplanner.com/


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

enigmaquip said:


> I got to play with the new app update today, 3.0.7173.0 and I have to say the new itinerary map changes are very nice.... the green dots are now numbered pins in stop order. clicking on a pin will bring up a 'preview route' button which basically switches to that stop when you click it. If you do run a stop out of order through the map it then continues on from that stop skipping everything before it until you manually go back


Sweet baby Jesus, you better not be messing with us and making this up!


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, you better not be messing with us and making this up!











I did 9 and 10 out of order here and so you can see stop 11 is 'next'... I probably self route a couple stops at least every block, so this is definitely a welcome change


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's beautiful!!


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Flexin-in-Vegas (May 19, 2017)

smallbrownghost said:


> Not only that. Lately in vegas they've been forgetting to put a delivery in one area in and then just throwing it at the end of the cycle, making you have to drive all the way back to the first area you were in. It happened to me 4 times last week.


That crap pisses me off. Why the hell can't they refresh the itinerary after they add them? Seems like it would be a simple coding fix, or something...


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

This may help if you have the time to input the addresses (I read them in to a separate phone quickly by voice):

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/optimizing-the-order-of-delivery-route-stops.84/


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I had 26 stops tonight. The last one wanted me to backtrack 12 miles back to the way I was in the beginning. I was already 5 minutes from the warehouse. Nope


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

*Really* hoping they roll this update out to the rest of us soon.... i.e. before my next block.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I can confirm that I got the new update for Android in the LA area.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

No update yet in Riverside


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The update sucks. The programmer(s) couldn't even get the pin to display in the correct manner. Why would the next stop pin be buried behind pins of later stops? Shouldn't the next stops pin be on top over later stops? Also make the damn pin smaller. We're all not using the original iPhone for flex. After seeing the craptastic update on my Android phone, I went back to the iPhone. I swear that the app is farmed out to India like the phone support.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Dammit. Just downloaded here, I was hoping for better news, looking to drive this weekend.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Typical update it sounds like. Trying to make improvements but just screwing up instead. Every update I have gotten in the past, it seems like it would cause more problems.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Much of the time if I go out of order, going from that point is not what I'll be doing -- more often I'll be going backwards, and just as often I'll be skipping around a bit. Hell I've even had a couple routes where I've done every single stop in backwards order.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I've had blocks like that, where I wanted to completely change the order because LOGIC, but getting angry at the stupid app's stupidity and having to go back to the itinerary screen over and over again pissed me off so much I'd just give up.

It's hard to deliver smiles when you've been beating your fist against the dashboard and swearing at a stupid smartphone app all morning.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

today experienced the perfect example of ******ed gps directions from the app..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> today experienced the perfect example of ******ed gps directions from the app..


Hahahah... that's friggin awesome.

You can hit the Report button on the map and send that stuff to Amazon's app team for review, I dunno if it does any good but I enjoy dictating an expletive-laden rant in the Comments section while I drive to the next stop.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Seems the app is finally getting to be a "smart" app. If you choose a drop out of order it will now reroute you to the proper next stops.
Worked well for me today and took me by surprise as I started in the middle of the list and expected all manual reroutes. So....nice feature.

Have to give them credit for the new updates to the map. Not perfect but good improvements.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Meh... I've been submitting that enhancement request since last October, yeah it's great that they finally got it in there, but hell, the put out a shitty software update every 9 days, how the hell does it take 10 months to get that minor fix it? It's Amazon, ferchrissakes....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Seems the app is finally getting to be a "smart" app. If you choose a drop out of order it will now reroute you to the proper next stops.


Which as I said elsewhere might be actually worse....or should I say, the assumption that going to one stop means you want to go to the next one is silly. Today I had the last two zones swapped because of businesses, so I ended up going backwards through that business zone....mostly. Yesterday I went almost literally backwards the whole way. 
More importantly, there's often cases where the route takes you to a house in between two others in the street. Going to the second or third one first is often just more practical...and so many other scenarios.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Today both of my routes had several stops from much earlier zones at the end of the itinerary. If I didn't check the list in the itinerary and the map and followed the list according to the routing, I would have end up doubling back to the same area after I'm almost finish with the route. A couple of deliveries to the same address were separate stops; one towards the beginning of the itinerary and one towards the end.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well, like I said, it's not perfect but at least a bit of an improvement.
I've been dealing with the same things as you guys, stops out of order at the bottom of my itinerary, stops not grouped etc......so, still have to babysit the app map to avoid backtracking.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Now on the other hand, the showing the numbers things is GREAT for picking out those end of inventory misplacements, and even just general way the route is going to go.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Bobbydan said:


> i will have 4 deliverys on a street, why do they have you drive by 3 houses get to the 4th house and turn around and go back to the other 3 houses which you just passed.???


lol. This is why I scan all the packages individually and spend an extra 10 mins loading them in my vehicle in the order they show up in the itinerary. If I see an illogical trend in the address on a specific street, I'll organize the packages in that order vs. what's in the itenary.
Speeds up delivery significantly. That way I catch all the supreme @$$hatery address inconsistencies like this. Especially if some addresses are split and show up at end of the route. Catch all of those route inefficiencies in the WH.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> lol. This is why I scan all the packages individually and spend an extra 10 mins loading them in my vehicle in the order they show up in the itinerary.
> .......
> Catch all of those route inefficiencies in the WH.


No, please do NOT do this, not if you're at my warehouse, which has a line of cars waiting to get out the single door while one mouth-breather in front stands around scratching himself trying to figure out how to stuff boxes in his Ford Fiesta.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The silliest thing about multiple deliveries on the same street is that it'll often drive by one, start at the second, then have you come back....I've even seen it do it for houses that were literally next to each other and had I know I'd have not moved my car for both of them.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jester121 said:


> No, please do NOT do this, not if you're at my warehouse, which has a line of cars waiting to get out the single door while one mouth-breather in front stands around scratching himself trying to figure out how to stuff boxes in his Ford Fiesta.


lol jester121 personally this only takes me 5-10 mins. Regardless of what WH I'm at (and some like DSF5 and DSF6 are always congested every day of the week and always have lines), this isn't an issue. If you're done loading, _simply drive around the other drivers loading their vehicles_. 

All the WH I'm at typically have a 3rd free lane for such passing purposes on the inside. And all of them have 2-3 lanes to expedite vehicle loading once you get indoors. The most efficient have 2, 3/3.5hr and 4 hr queues based on driver itenary. So drivers are directed to these lines which have packages already on carts once they get in. So it sounds like the Amazon personnel at your WHs need to adopt a similar logistic traffic flow plan....

That's the problem with Amazon WHs from city to city and across the country. Amazon lacks a standardization logistics plan for safety/traffic movement in their WHs. Every WH I've been to, has a WH manager who does things differently. But at least the SF Bay WHs all allow freedom of movement for traffic flow inside the WHs.



CatchyMusicLover said:


> The silliest thing about multiple deliveries on the same street is that it'll often drive by one, start at the second, then have you come back....I've even seen it do it for houses that were literally next to each other and had I know I'd have not moved my car for both of them.


I really love it when they cluster odd and even numbered addresses. Which as you know, are going to be across the street from each other. But because you're delivering Amazon packages, these homes aren't always in close vicinity of each other. Because the numbering scheme here in the Bay area is typically illogical and usually FUBAR the closer you get to SF city. lmao


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> lol jester121 personally this only takes me 5-10 mins. Regardless of what WH I'm at (and some like DSF5 and DSF6 are always congested every day of the week and always have lines), this isn't an issue. If you're done loading, _simply drive around the other drivers loading their vehicles_.


Not here, not when the warehouse is full of carts up and down the rows. We all just sit and glare until one of the logjams breaks loose up front and we can drive past and scowl at the knucklehead who's been holding up the works.

The problem is out here in the 'burbs, the vests (and most of the drivers) are way too nice and polite. Sometimes you need a loudmouth boss to put the fear of God in these worthless dingbats, otherwise they think it's okay to take 30 minutes to load up a 45-box cart. They'll never learn.

I have volunteered to go chew someone's ass out before and was politely told to go sit my ass in my car and STFU.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Last night I waited quite a while to get in the warehouse. Everyone was ready to go but some chick in front of the line took her time then wandered off leaving her car blocking everyone in. I was stuck on the ramp trying to get in. I think she went to the restroom. Seriously, pull out of the lane and park then run back inside!!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> today experienced the perfect example of ******ed gps directions from the app..


You're cheating. It's not #EpicFUBAR unless the destination point is exactly 1-2 houses behind the starting point up the same street


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

DriveUberTampaBay said:


> Did my first FLEX trip yesterday and experienced the worst routing. What could have been done in 90 minutes took the whole 3 hours. Can someone please enlighten me how to check the route and make adjustments before the trip? I am using an Android phone if that makes a difference
> Thanks


1. *Don't* fixiate or follow the the route 100% while driving. You lose 100% situational awareness and will miss out on connecting streets that could give you shortcuts in dropping off packages. You'll have to learn to synchronize navigating with the app and scanning the area real time that you're driving in. It's the only way you can make efficient adjustments to your delivery route.

2. Use an alternate/more superior navigator like Google maps or perhaps Waze? I prefer Google maps because it's far more accurate than the crude algorithm Amazon provides. Google has been also known to make bizarre, dumb loops (especially if traffic lights are between you and your endpoint) when directing you to drive less than 1 block in a perfectly straight line. So use your common sense and take shortcuts whenever possible ie. the logically shortest route between your location and your destination point.

3. While at WH, look for package addresses in a sequence that are on the same street and in close proximity with each other. Do this will scanning packages and group them together before loading your vehicle. That may help better direct you on where to stay in an area while on the route.

4. You could try looking at the map and seeing where house addresses are spatially located in the cluster. Or if you notice a pattern like a lot of home addresses on the same street in a given sequence, then organize the packages in increasing order and hit that one street first. Then the miscellaneous addresses that may be a short detour off that main street.

5. If you want to break the order Amazon organized the packages in your itinerary, go to the itinerary menu and click on the address you want to deliver the next package to. This is necessary if packages in a sequence and/or for the same delivery address are separated in the itinerary list. Sometimes packages for the same house address is at the very end of the list instead of being included with the address you're currently delivering to. So do this to deliver all packages to the same address or addresses close in the same area.

Note: If you'd rather finish your route early, you could try spending 5-10 mins at WH organizing & loading your vehicle based on the order packages show up in the itinerary. This lets you catch all the inconsistencies, late adds, missing packages from bags etc. before you go in the field. Then have to waste time calling support to cya.

Doing this can save you significant time while driving the route. I always know exactly which package(s) I'm grabbing next to drop off in my vehicle. This allows me to better focus on my driving/scanning the area I'm in. Also let's me take efficient short cuts by seeing which streets are connected to the current one the app in navigating me on.

So say my itinerary/nav route has me dropping of several packages on Apple St. But while driving, I notice on the itinerary there is a different street (like say Clipper) that breaks the continuity of the delivery route on Apple St. While driving on Apple St, I look around and notice this discontinuity will occur several house address down the road.

Say the itinerary drop off order has this at 725 Apple St, 696 Clipper and 727 Apple, 806 Apple etc. Nav path wants me to do an inconvenient and inefficient time wasting detour after 725 Apple just to get to Clipper (which is probably a one way street). Instead of following this illogical order in the nav route, I'll ignore Clipper and drop off all the Apple street packages. Then swing back and drop off the miscellaneous Clipper package(s).

So not fixating on the nav route on your phone--and keeping situationally aware of where you are in a neighborhood/delivery area -- can save you lots of time. Especially if there's construction going on in that area.


----------

